# Help! Need Quality pigeon feed in No. Central Florida



## whiteracers2003 (Feb 27, 2006)

Moved here to No. Central Florida a little over a year ago and I am having a BIG problem finding good quality pigeon food, no one in the feed stores seems to know what the heck grit is and the prices  ! Are you a flyer in this area? Where do you get your feed and grit? I'm in the Gainesville area and would be willing to travel an hour or so to get good feed & grit at reasonable prices. Can you help? Thanks


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not in your area, but we do have members in Florida. Have you tried checking with the clubs in the area? They may be able to help you.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We get 50 lb bags of Higgins supreme pigeon feed thru our local racing club. They purchase a truckload out of Miami once a month.

Here is the info on the bag

The Higgins Group Corp.
Miamia, Fl. 33167 305 681-4444


----------



## whiteracers2003 (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks for the info. unfortunately, Miami is about 8 hours away. Looking in the Gainesville area or up to 1 hour away.  Trees, are you in Miami area or North? Feral Pigeon, is there a local club you know of in the Gainesville area? Have looked on websites, but haven't seen any race clubs close.
Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again,

We live in the city of Palm Bay, which is south central Florida, perhaps you can get your seed thru a local club. Please check here:

http://members.aol.com/duiven/clubs/clubs.htm


----------



## SweetSpirit (Nov 22, 2005)

whiteracers2003 said:


> Moved here to No. Central Florida a little over a year ago and I am having a BIG problem finding good quality pigeon food, no one in the feed stores seems to know what the heck grit is and the prices  ! Are you a flyer in this area? Where do you get your feed and grit? I'm in the Gainesville area and would be willing to travel an hour or so to get good feed & grit at reasonable prices. Can you help? Thanks


I live in Lake City which is 30 min away from Gainesville. I get my seeds from the Tractor Supply, I got two pictures so you could decide if they are good for your birds. I pay $12 and change for a 50 lbs bag. For some of my birds I add cracked corn ( it comes in a 50lbs bag also and it runs about $7 a bag ) I also get sunflower hearts ( 20lbs bag for $15 ). They also have chicken and turkey crumbles $11 per 50lbs bag. I recently replaced the crumbles with the Mazuri fruit blend pallets which I order over the Internet, they are a lot cheaper. The safflower seeds I get from the Wal Mart. I also feed mine raw peanuts which I get from Foy's. I hope this helps.


----------



## cirmot (Mar 10, 2006)

I live in Brunswick, GA and drive to Savannah about once a month to pick up supplies from Global (Even with gas prices, it's still cheaper for me to pick them up than pay shipping). I can pick up what you need there and I'm in Jacksonville area at least several times a month. I don't know how far that is from you, but I"ll be glad to take your shopping list and meet you in Jax somewhere or if you have a friend there or near there, I can drop off whatever it is you need. I don't have a big car, so I cannot carry too much, but a couple bags of 50# is no problem. 

I don't remember exactly what the web address is, but you can google "Global Pigeon Supplies" in Savannah , GA and I'm sure you'll find it. They have almost the entire catalog online.

Just let me know.

Take care,

Marko "Cirmot"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.globalpigeon.com/


----------

